# fishless cycling with seachem stability



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

do u have to add pure ammonia if useing seachem stability?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

You basically already asked this in your other thread, here is the quote.
For future refrence im 99% stuff that addas bacteria to you tank like bio-spira or seachem stability need ammonia for food since you are trying to get bacteria.


Lowporkwa said:


> the bacteria in seachem stability eat the ammonia. if there is no ammonia in the tank it does essentially nothing. The stability product will speed your cycle, but *you still need the ammonia*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

dude just cycle it with some clean fish..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> dude just cycle it with some clean fish..


IMO Thats a Big thumbs down, you never know if they are clean.


----------

